# Holding Double reins



## FREESTYLER (27 December 2007)

How do you hold your double reins and why???!! I am finding if I hold the bradoon on the outside of my "pinky" it is hard on that and hurts!!  Also if the curb is held between ring and pinky I am finding it difficult to move my fingers independently ... ??? Is it that you need to rotate hand slightly upward to bring curb into play, IF needed? Being a bit of a divvy.....sorry....I am practising at home a the moment with bridle on the doorhandle!!....no I have not had too much to drink ok!!


----------



## Law (27 December 2007)

This is how I hold mine, if i remember correctly (I use double reins showing in the summer so not used them recently 
	
	
		
		
	


	




method one 
Another method is this... 
method two  

This article explains three different methods 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and shows pics and reasons for the different options.

http://www.classicaldressage.net/members/lesson_pages/spurs_doublebridle.html


----------



## the watcher (27 December 2007)

This is a very useful article - I favour the military style for holding the reins - partly because I have very limited use and feeling in one hand and I find this gives a clearer distinction. You can either carry snaffle and curb in each hand or both curb reins to one hand

all about the double bridle


----------



## kerrylou123 (27 December 2007)

i use method 1.


----------



## Rowreach (27 December 2007)

Personally I go for Law's "method one", but have just looked at the_winter's link which makes very interesting reading, and the bit which says "should be held so that the snaffle rein is able to be used comfortably" or some such wording (!) makes sense - I suggest you fiddle around until you find a way which is comfortable for you, and then it's just practise - I used to ride in a double a lot, but nowadays it's so rare I have to sit there and work it out before moving off!


----------



## KatB (27 December 2007)

If I am riding in double reins with one bit (eg a gag) I will hold the snaffle rein as normal, and then the "gag" rein under the little finger. If I am riding in a double with 2 bits, I ride with the snaffle rein as normal and the curb rein between the middle and ring finger.


----------



## Law (27 December 2007)

I should maybe have said that I use the two reins on a pelham for showing- not a bradoon/double bridle.


----------



## Orangehorse (27 December 2007)

It doesn't matter, it is up to personal preference.  There is no "correct" method - although you might get an instructor who has a preferred method and would tell you to hold the reins that way.


----------



## k9h (27 December 2007)

Very interesting artical in the link from the_winter.

I was suprised to read that should you use a martingale then it should go on the curb rein.

I was always taught snaffle rein with the martingale ring (running) with the curb or gag rein coming in between the martigale starps if jumping??

Am confudled now!


----------



## the watcher (27 December 2007)

Actually that bit surprised me too, but then I have never wanted to use a martingale with double reins (with any reins actually) so haven't really thought too hard about it before.


----------



## teapot (27 December 2007)

I was always taught/told if you're using a martingale with two reins, it only goes on the snaffle rein too

Don't know if there's any difference for jumping  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Method one for me, love riding in double reins for some reason


----------



## jess_asterix (27 December 2007)

I put my martinbgale round the two reins!

Also i hold my reins like Law's Method 1. I cant use my little finger when riding, its not strong enough!


----------



## Bossanova (27 December 2007)

I hold the snaffle rein between my 3rd and 4th finger and the curb rein between my 4th and little finger so theyre not crossed over. I find this easiest as you just tweak your 4th finger to bring the curb into play


----------



## FREESTYLER (27 December 2007)

Thankyou all so very much...... I am now going to read those articles and get practising and maybe use some balls to increase my strength in my fingers!!!!!!!!


----------



## Taboo1968 (27 December 2007)

Now I do it the other way round so the curb rein crosses and is on top, which means if I turn hands slightly its the snaffle rein that is being tweaked....


----------

